# NGD - Ibanez Iron Label 8



## AKopp (Feb 9, 2013)

Got her this week and I'm loving it! Had an RG8 for a hot minute but didn't care for the build quality on that particular guitar. This one, however, is fantastic. So comfortable and easy to play. I'm mostly an ESP guy, but I'm enjoying the Ibby feel. Strung up with 10-59 + 80 for drop E.

Pics:


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice man I am kind of considering purchasing one or a new seven, I wish it had passives though.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh man nice. I hope some places close to me carry some of the Iron Labels so I can try one out.


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 9, 2013)

That looks nice man! Especially the fretboard! HNGD! 

How does the bridge feel? It looks like it'd be pretty comfy...


----------



## Jarabowa (Feb 9, 2013)

That was fast! I wasn't really interested in these when I first saw them, but man is she a looker. Beautiful slab of rosewood on there as well. I'd be interested to hear some more impressions on this after some extended playing.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks nice man, congrats! It'll be interesting to see how this model stacks in with the other ERG's on the market.


----------



## skeels (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes a more thorough review is warranted. 

And mooooore pictuuuuuuuuuures!


----------



## mike90t09 (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks real sick. I'm loving the no inlays.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats!!!

Looks awesome!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 9, 2013)

These Iron Labels have struck me as some really solid guitars so far, and that on just looks great. Happy NGD


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 9, 2013)

Happy NGD!

As mentioned in other threads, I played it at NAMM and really liked the neck and playability. It really played quite effortless. Being that it's a black guitar and has EMGs, it's weird how much I kinda wanna get one as a backup.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2013)

WANT.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy ngd man! I played a few that felt really cheap, glad you got a good one!


----------



## Nag (Feb 10, 2013)

these Iron Labels are pretty 

I like what they did with the string holes on the back of the body, I guess it helps a bit bith tension/intonation

I've heard people were concerned about the bridges on these models, what would you say about that ?

HNGD !


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 10, 2013)

Ibanez. Black. No inlays!

Must acquire...

HNGD!!!


----------



## AKopp (Feb 10, 2013)

Nagash said:


> these Iron Labels are pretty
> 
> I like what they did with the string holes on the back of the body, I guess it helps a bit bith tension/intonation
> 
> ...



I know the bridge got a bad rap, but I must say it's one of the more comfortable ones I've played. I'm by no means a guitar wiz or even good for that matter... But I like it more so than the setup on the RG8. If you look close, the rosewood has some flame(?)/color variation. I dig those imperfections.

The string holes do help quite a lot. Intonating the low E is easy with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice!

Overall, do you feel like it's worth the price tag?


----------



## underthecurve (Feb 10, 2013)

That coloration on the rosewood is pretty sweet. Can you comment on the neck profile vs the rg8? How are the shoulders? Is it asymmetrical at all? Thanks


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm giving serious consideration to putting one of these on my credit card


----------



## AKopp (Feb 10, 2013)

The neck feels very similar to that of an RG8. The fretboard needs a little bit more conditioning which I'll take care of when I change strings again. It'll get better with time. Worth the price tag? Definitely. I still like the feel of the necks on my ESP 6ers. This one is just different though; not better, not worse. I also have a Schecter Blackjack ATX 7, and that neck feels like a baseball bat compared to the Ibanez. The 8 string version of that guitar would probably be uncomfortable for me. I'm starting to ramble, here... All in all, I love this guitar... Especially for my first 8. It is weird picking up a 6 string afterwards, though... Almost like I'm playing a Broom Of Doom.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 10, 2013)

I was decided to get an RG8, but now I am kinda in doubt of whether to get that or the Iron Label 8 string.....or maybe even the red S8.....
I have a hard time deciding between those three.....


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 11, 2013)

This looks stunning! I have an ESP LTD Viper 417, and i'm looking to get one of these as my 8 string. Any outstanding differences between ESP and Ibanez in terms of the feel of the neck etc.?

Also, a sound clip would be awesome if you have the time!

HNGD!


----------



## clintsal (Feb 11, 2013)

Orsinium said:


> Nice man I am kind of considering purchasing one or a new seven, I wish it had passives though.



Get the S8!


----------



## AKopp (Feb 11, 2013)

BrandonS said:


> This looks stunning! I have an ESP LTD Viper 417, and i'm looking to get one of these as my 8 string. Any outstanding differences between ESP and Ibanez in terms of the feel of the neck etc.?
> 
> Also, a sound clip would be awesome if you have the time!
> 
> HNGD!



More experienced players will probably be able to add more information, but the the 8 feels flat almost... It's very thin, but I dig it. I'd recommend playing one. I'm comparing this to 6 string ESPs...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2013)

Really want one of these. It's affordable, and I wouldn't desperately need to swap out the pickups. It's a nice middle-ground between the 2228 and the RGA8/RG8.


----------



## AKopp (Feb 11, 2013)

I tell myself it's a fixed bridge 2228!


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 11, 2013)

Why is the fretboard so awesome?


----------



## ImNotAhab (Feb 11, 2013)

Dude, cracking NGD. 

How is the Gibraltar bridge?


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Feb 11, 2013)

HNGD! I've been seeing these all over and I couldn't help myself- I just had to get one! The Axe Palace is throwing a couple Ionizers in one for me. 

soundclips?!


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 12, 2013)

AKopp said:


> I tell myself it's a fixed bridge 2228!


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 12, 2013)

So.Much.Want.

HNGD!


----------



## Amdir (Feb 18, 2013)

I am thinking about buying this guitar. It's so cool and seems to be good price/quality. The only concern I have is the EMG808. I have heard some complaints about them. How do they sound in this guitar? Are the cleans good? How's the headroom? Does the cavity have space for eventual 18v mod?

Congrats on the guitar  Hope you have time to answer!


----------



## Tones (Feb 18, 2013)

i want the SIR27 so bad. Great buy man, you basically helped me make my decision on getting an iron label!


----------



## Kroaton (Feb 18, 2013)

How do you think it compares to the RG8 build quality wise? And do you feel it's a worthy upgrade over it? Also , is this made in Indonesia or not? Ibanez's site is horrible in regards to the way it organizes information. Cheers.


----------



## viesczy (Feb 18, 2013)

This and the S8 thread are KILLING me! What to do?

Happy NGD! She looks great!

Derek


----------



## AKopp (Feb 18, 2013)

Made in Indonesia... Not sure about the cavity for the 18V mod... But if there's a will there's a way! In regards to the Gibralter bridge, I love it... Very comfortable to play. Compared to an RG8, the neck feels similar, but there is a difference in quality. When you hold the two you can feel it. Kind of hard to explain. The overall and finish is far superior to that of an RG8. The RG8s are great bangs for the buck, but the one I had was kind of a "piece". Other have had great success! The S8 was another guitar I had looked at, and for $200 cheaper, it was tempting. The pickups weren't very appealing to me, though... I have EMGs in my ESPs and I've become accustomed to them for high gain stuff. Of course the cleans are not exactly pristine, but they're OK and get the job done. It makes you work a little harder on your signal chain to get it where you want. EMGs through a 5150 on the clean channel will sound like crap, however through a Framus Cobra or alike, they're not terrible. And it hasn't been mentioned, but the kill switch is sweet. A button like on the new Jackson 8 string would be cooler, but you get the same effect.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm really loving the figure on that fretboard.
HNGD!


----------



## AKopp (Feb 18, 2013)

The logo on the headstock has a mother of pearl thing going on too. The RG8 has a plain white logo. My pics don't really show that too well, I'm due for some more.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 19, 2013)

Just a quick question on the kill switch: when you engage the kill switch, does it stay in that position or does the switch flick back into the 'signal-on' position by itself?


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 19, 2013)

AKopp said:


> Not sure about the cavity for the 18V mod... But if there's a will there's a way!



If there's room in the control cavity, you can get a few 9V clips at radioshack for 3 bucks and do the reversible 18v mod. You can even throw in a series/parallel switch (DPDT). On my Schecter, I put the 2 batteries in the control cavity and the switch in the battery box.


----------



## AKopp (Feb 20, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Just a quick question on the kill switch: when you engage the kill switch, does it stay in that position or does the switch flick back into the 'signal-on' position by itself?



It's not a momentary switch. It will stay in whichever position you put it in.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 20, 2013)

AKopp said:


> It's not a momentary switch. It will stay in whichever position you put it in.



OK, thanks!
That's cool, this way you can just use it as an on-off switch as well.

I'm really considering getting one of these.


----------



## Dudley (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous fretboard! Looks fantastic man, Happy New Guitar Day!

I'm really fancying one of these myself. How did the tuner/nut handle the 80 gauge string? Any filing/drilling/unwinding required?


----------



## AKopp (Feb 20, 2013)

Dudley said:


> Wow, gorgeous fretboard! Looks fantastic man, Happy New Guitar Day!
> 
> I'm really fancying one of these myself. How did the tuner/nut handle the 80 gauge string? Any filing/drilling/unwinding required?



I had to drill the tuner for the .080 and it took some persuading, the nut isn't bad... Could use a little bit of filing. Some people may get turned off but that, but it's really not a big deal.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 20, 2013)

Yup, need a second job.  Been GASing for the Iron Label 7. Hope you're enjoying yours.


----------



## obZenity (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the blank fretboard, grats man!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 21, 2013)

Having one of these as a gigging guitar would be amazing. Write everything on 30" scale 8 string, play it all on 27" scale live. EASIEST GIG EVER


----------



## RickyCigs (Mar 3, 2013)

How is the fretwork? I've heard some day it's great and some say its not the greatest. 

Some just seem to not be the best. Surprisingly enough, my premium series 7 (rg927qm) had some sharp edges yet my rga8 didn't have any... 

Definitely have gas for the iron label series. However, the S8 is calling my name now....


----------



## AKopp (Mar 3, 2013)

RickyCigs said:


> How is the fretwork? I've heard some day it's great and some say its not the greatest.
> 
> Some just seem to not be the best. Surprisingly enough, my premium series 7 (rg927qm) had some sharp edges yet my rga8 didn't have any...
> 
> Definitely have gas for the iron label series. However, the S8 is calling my name now....



Fret work is better than that of my previous RG8... Not as good as my ESPs (or LTDs for that matter) though, but it's not bad. I know what you mean with the edges though.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 3, 2013)

AKopp said:


> I tell myself it's a fixed bridge 2228!



Um............??????????????


----------



## RickyCigs (Mar 3, 2013)

AKopp said:


> Fret work is better than that of my previous RG8... Not as good as my ESPs (or LTDs for that matter) though, but it's not bad. I know what you mean with the edges though.



Esp/ltd seems to be really good for fret edges. I've bought new and used ones and they always had great fretwork. 

Anyway, good to know. There isn't a lot of info on the iron label series besides what reps are saying in the namm videos. Nice to hear a real review from a happy owner!


----------

